# Cloud seeing herself in the mirror



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

That's hilarious!


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

That's adorable!!!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That is funny!!!!!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

That is so cute!!! Those mirror dogs are so scary!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

G-bear said:


> That is so cute!!! Those mirror dogs are so scary!


But good looking!


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank You.. She makes us laugh everyday


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cloud*

Your video of Cloud is just priceless!
I'm smiling ear-to ear!!


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

That's just the cutest thing! Love it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's so funny, she's a pretty girl.


----------

